# Ein's little sister is coming soon!!



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

:wub::wub: she is coming from Korea in about a week or so from today! I am soo excited!! Last night I was with Ein watching Youtube clips on maltese puppies, and Ein whimpers whenever he sees his fellow maltese puppies- But initially I thought he was doing it when watching something moving.. so I changed it to other dog breeds. Ein ignored those.. when I switched it back to Maltese puppy videos, he reacts! sort of breaks my heart...:blush: But I am also excited to know that he will be soo happy when he meets his new little sister!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see her!!! You must be beyond excited!! Do you have a name picked out ?


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

How exciting!! I can't wait to see photos!

Love your photo of Ein on your lap between you and your computer. I'm beginning to forget what it is like to work on a computer without a fluff on my lap!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Congratulations! I can't wait to see her!!! You must be beyond excited!! Do you have a name picked out ?


:chili::chili::chili::chili:

I am!!! more so, I cannot wait for how happy Ein is going to be to have a little friend to play with....:blush:
I am sort of toying with ideas for the names... cute name vs silly name vs pretty name. Mochi, jujube, chloe.. uhh, I can't think of any other names right now(need more caffeine this morning). Maybe I will wait till she gets here.. it would help to see what her personality is like:wub::wub: 


IvysMom said:


> How exciting!! I can't wait to see photos!
> 
> Love your photo of Ein on your lap between you and your computer. I'm beginning to forget what it is like to work on a computer without a fluff on my lap!


 He is big time cuddle bug, and insists to sit on my lap whenever I am using my laptop-though I wonder how that will change once he has other friend to play with? Both on my lap? or maybe none at all????


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Know You Are So Happy I Would Be To. You Little One Is Also Adoreable.. May I Ask Why You Had To Get One From Korea. How Will You Get The Baby To You?*


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Are you getting a puppy from Korea? Didn't knoe they did that with customs....

And a long flight.

Hope the puppy is safe 

Congrats Ein!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is so exciting!! Can't wait to see pics of your new furbaby. :aktion033:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I guess I missed something, Candice. I didn't know you were getting another fluff but hey, that is super exciting! I can't wait to see pictures. Well, if she is coming from Korea, mochi wouldnt be an appropriate name because mochi is a japanese treat. How about Kim Chee? LOL. Just kidding. Brukogi? LOL. JK again. I am sure you will think of something great! I will be looking forward to hearing more. Yes, I am also curious...why Korea?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so happy for you. And also jealous. I want another one too!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

babycake7 said:


> I guess I missed something, Candice. I didn't know you were getting another fluff but hey, that is super exciting! I can't wait to see pictures. Well, if she is coming from Korea, mochi wouldnt be an appropriate name because mochi is a japanese treat. How about Kim Chee? LOL. Just kidding. Brukogi? LOL. JK again. I am sure you will think of something great! I will be looking forward to hearing more. Yes, I am also curious...why Korea?


Best not to name her after any food. Once I googled Korean dogs and got *recipes* :w00t: Although Kim Chee does sound so cute.

I can't wait to see pictures and hear more.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Khloee was almost _Minji _, I'm Korean and I loved that name for a little fluff....but then I landed on Chloe and fell in love with the name, but had to put my little quirk on it. I'm curious why you chose Korea too? I know there are a ton of malts over there; they are super popular! Unfortunatley they are also the # 1 abondoned dog over there too  

If I had known customs would allow it, I would have looked into getting a rescue from Korea myself, maybe even will in a year or more, so its good to know I cant wait to see pics of your little girl! Congratulations!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Gongjoo said:


> Khloee was almost _Minji _, I'm Korean and I loved that name for a little fluff....but then I landed on Chloe and fell in love with the name, but had to put my little quirk on it. I'm curious why you chose Korea too? I know there are a ton of malts over there; they are super popular! Unfortunatley they are also the # 1 abondoned dog over there too
> 
> If I had known customs would allow it, I would have looked into getting a rescue from Korea myself, maybe even will in a year or more, so its good to know I cant wait to see pics of your little girl! Congratulations!


I'm Korean too  minji is a cute name! You are so right about malts in S Korea. Ridiculous amount of abandoned ones there.

It's so exciting for a new puppy! I hope Ein transitions well - you're so brave! I could never do teenage puppyhood + young puppy months the same time!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Both Lisi & Kitzi's sire is Korean & there is a cute look about them that I like. . . personal taste I guess (not that I would eat one). :HistericalSmiley:

Can't wait to see the pics. :chili::chili: Sleep now while you can!:blink:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm...to go with Einstein, you need a matching name of a female genius..."Marie Curie", aka Marie??


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

IvysMom said:


> Hmmm...to go with Einstein, you need a matching name of a femal genius..."Marie Curie", aka Marie??



Albert Einstein's first wife was Mileva and his second, Elsa.

(No....I didn't know that....I Googled it!)


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ein's little sis looks adorable! :wub: love that little face 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I'm Korean too  minji is a cute name! You are so right about malts in S Korea. Ridiculous amount of abandoned ones there.
> 
> It's so exciting for a new puppy! I hope Ein transitions well - you're so brave! I could never do teenage puppyhood + young puppy months the same time!


 
Annyeong haseyo (romanizing Korean is always so hard!) Marisa! I had no idea you were Korean as well, how exciting. I was always way to shy to tell you but I think you are SO talented! Obi's haircuts look so good, he is super handsome! I want to try to groom Khloee myself someday...yikes, fingers crossed!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Gongjoo said:


> Khloee was almost _Minji _, I'm Korean and I loved that name for a little fluff....but then I landed on Chloe and fell in love with the name, but had to put my little quirk on it. I'm curious why you chose Korea too? I know there are a ton of malts over there; they are super popular! Unfortunatley they are also the # 1 abondoned dog over there too
> 
> If I had known customs would allow it, I would have looked into getting a rescue from Korea myself, maybe even will in a year or more, so its good to know I cant wait to see pics of your little girl! Congratulations!


I saw some of the post for the poor babies over there!!!! I dont know how anyone anywhere can or could abandon these poor souls...................


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Nickee and Tori: LOL its a bit cliche, but I am Korean; and I also go visit my relatives there quite often and still have lots of friends that went back home(Korea) from college that I keep in touch there. The breeder that I am getting puppy from is Korean, and I was able to easily reference her indirectly through people that I knew there, and was actually very easy to be dealt with(we both speak Korean) than some of the breeders in the States. It was very natural choice for me!:blush:

I did think about traveling to Korea to pick her up in person, but my work schedule is bit crazy until summer and I did not want to wait till then to get Ein's sister.

The travel is a bit far but the puppy in question will be handled by a professional pet transporter that will be taking care of the puppy's needs. It is also a direct flight(but still 12hours?) to NYC, and I will be flying into NYC from Boston to pick her up at the JFK airport.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> I guess I missed something, Candice. I didn't know you were getting another fluff but hey, that is super exciting! I can't wait to see pictures. Well, if she is coming from Korea, mochi wouldnt be an appropriate name because mochi is a japanese treat. How about Kim Chee? LOL. Just kidding. Brukogi? LOL. JK again. I am sure you will think of something great! I will be looking forward to hearing more. Yes, I am also curious...why Korea?


 Kimchee is very very cute name!! I was toying with idea of naming her after food, but I couldn't possibly to that to such a beautiful puppy. I will go through a naming dictionary and will come up with something more decent. and yes, perhaps you are right about Mochi as it is Japanese dessert(this was my DH's fav name). It wont be appropriate for Korean maltese... Koreans and Japanese have a long history(which I wont get into), but most of them, quite unpleasant....


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I'm so happy for you. And also jealous. I want another one too!!


Thank you very much! But your Gustave's quite dashing, and he seem very content being the center of the attention :wub:



Sylie said:


> Best not to name her after any food. Once I googled Korean dogs and got *recipes* :w00t: Although Kim Chee does sound so cute.
> I can't wait to see pictures and hear more.



hmmm... ok, so I suppose any name that involves around foodie is not good. But for a pet, it might be sufficient(since she will be at home and not be formerly introduced to public).. mostly it will be me, my friends, my family, and DH. Now, if she were to be a show dog(she isn't), its a whole different matter- I might get SHOT!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

How about Kimiko ??? she has a very cute nose and those little eyes.................


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Curious_Ein said:


> Kimchee is very very cute name!! I was toying with idea of naming her after food, but I couldn't possibly to that to such a beautiful puppy. I will go through a naming dictionary and will come up with something more decent. and yes, perhaps you are right about Mochi as it is Japanese dessert(this was my DH's fav name). It wont be appropriate for Korean maltese... Koreans and Japanese have a long history(which I wont get into), but most of them, quite unpleasant....


Apparently we are having an "Asian Invasion" here on SM and I'm feeling a little left out...Candice is Korean, Marissa is Korean and Kholee's mom is Korean. Am I the lone half-breed here?!! LOL. ( I am half-Japanese. ) I want to be Korean too!!! 

When I was getting a maltese, I actually also toyed with the name Mochi as well. I thought it was cute and since, Mochi is white...

I like the suggested name of Minji. Very cute. Well, whatever you choose Candace, I am sure it will be paw-sitively perfect for your new baby. So excited for you. Cant wait for the pictures!:wub:


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Gongjoo said:


> Khloee was almost _Minji _, I'm Korean and I loved that name for a little fluff....but then I landed on Chloe and fell in love with the name, but had to put my little quirk on it. I'm curious why you chose Korea too? I know there are a ton of malts over there; they are super popular! Unfortunatley they are also the # 1 abondoned dog over there too
> 
> If I had known customs would allow it, I would have looked into getting a rescue from Korea myself, maybe even will in a year or more, so its good to know I cant wait to see pics of your little girl! Congratulations!





hoaloha said:


> I'm Korean too  minji is a cute name! You are so right about malts in S Korea. Ridiculous amount of abandoned ones there.
> 
> It's so exciting for a new puppy! I hope Ein transitions well - you're so brave! I could never do teenage puppyhood + young puppy months the same time!


Kaylla and Marissa! wow, didn't know we had fellow Koreans in this forum... I am Korean too. Nice to meet you guys! 

I do lament the fact that maltese are #1 abandoned dogs in Korea. Mostly stemming from people that does not want to deal with barking(as most are apartment dwellers in high rise buildings), or ones who jumped on a cute little white dog at the store on an impulse(In asia, people love cute everything, and this sadly includes live animals too) without knowing that yes, these cute animals are alive.. and they pee, poop, and yes, BARK. 

we do have rescued animal from shelter(a tuxedo cat, that we keep at our office at work... as we spend more time at work than home sometimes). A previous cat(now in heaven) was also a sheltie as well. 

I am very happy that Ein is going to get a little sister to play with, and double the furry love on my end for me.. I am very very happy to share the news with awesome people in this forum that generously taught me everything I know. I am passing on that knowledge to my friends and family as well. :blush:


Elsa(real second wife to Ein???? I like the name Elsa! I didnt even know that he was ever divorced??), sounds really cute. But the second Maltese will be his little sister and not a mate though(she will be spayed). Does Einstein have a little sister?? hmm.. something I should google about!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I couldn't help but google Korean baby names and found the "Hana"...meaning flower or favorite. I think its a pretty name for a little malt so I am throwing it out there as a suggestion.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww, I love Hana. Mind if I steal that idea for my giant Google doc of doggie names? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Aww, I love Hana. Mind if I steal that idea for my giant Google doc of doggie names?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 
Feel free! I love the name too. My friend's daughter is named Hana...though my friend is half-Japanese, not Korean. Also, the first maltese I ever came to know as a child, and the whole reason I fell in love with the breed, was a Maltese named Hana that belonged to a family friend who was a florist. Hana meaning "flower" in Korean. She was a florist...so it all makes sense...except the family friend was Japanese not Korean. So now I need to google and see if Hana also means flower in Japanese as well as in Korean. Sort of a interesting little trail of breadcrumbs to follow...hmmm..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Albert Einstein has one sister named Maja.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> How about Kimiko ??? she has a very cute nose and those little eyes.................


OOo... Kimi sounds cute! This little girl Maltese definitely seem more sassy, so I am thinking more sassy names... Kimi(short for Kimiko?), or how about cuchi? Argh.. I need that name dictionary. I am on it, tonight!



babycake7 said:


> Apparently we are having an "Asian Invasion" here on SM and I'm feeling a little left out...Candice is Korean, Marissa is Korean and Kholee's mom is Korean. Am I the lone half-breed here?!! LOL. ( I am half-Japanese. ) I want to be Korean too!!!
> 
> When I was getting a maltese, I actually also toyed with the name Mochi as well. I thought it was cute and since, Mochi is white...
> 
> I like the suggested name of Minji. Very cute. Well, whatever you choose Candace, I am sure it will be paw-sitively perfect for your new baby. So excited for you. Cant wait for the pictures!:wub:


Asian invasion!!!:HistericalSmiley: maybe Korean invasion? I am just kidding!!! I have friends from all over the spectrum from A-Z M7 My best friend was indonesian, and my roomates were all American back in college...and I married Chinese dude, so our kids will be half Korean. And the funny thing is we both love SUSHI. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Minji is really really pretty Korean name(actually I was thinking of naming our daughter(if we have daughter) Minji. Once we decide for sure that we wont use that name for our human babies, I will 'seriously' consider that name.. It is such a pretty name!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Albert Einstein has one sister named Maja.


Hmm...slightly modifed, comes to Majong!!??Uhh, my MIL will kill me :HistericalSmiley:

.....Hana... hmmmmmmm:wub::wub:

This little girl maltese almost reminds me of Hello Kitty. I almost named it Kitty


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Curious_Ein said:


> OOo... Kimi sounds cute! This little girl Maltese definitely seem more sassy, so I am thinking more sassy names... Kimi(short for Kimiko?), or how about cuchi? Argh.. I need that name dictionary. I am on it, tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> Asian invasion!!!:HistericalSmiley: maybe Korean invasion? I am just kidding!!! I have friends from all over the spectrum from A-Z M7 My best friend was indonesian, and my roomates were all American back in college...and I married Chinese dude, so our kids will be half Korean. And the funny thing is we both love SUSHI. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Minji is really really pretty Korean name(actually I was thinking of naming our daughter(if we have daughter) Minji. Once we decide for sure that we wont use that name for our human babies, I will 'seriously' consider that name.. It is such a pretty name!


It is a Korean invasion...that's why I need to jump ship and switch teams. LOL! I also had friends from many different cultures growing up though most of my closet friends were half like me...half Chinese, half Korean, half Japanese, half-etc. Definitely a mixed bag! Truly one of the greatest experiences of my life to have friends from some many cultures. My DH is Mexican, Spanish and Italian so our kids are really "mutts" as my other half is Irish. Bella is the only purebred in our home!:HistericalSmiley:

I agree, Minji is a beautiful name. Before I named Bella well, Bella, I was actually going to name her Chloe Cupcake (kind of a joke at our house) and call her Cupcake but the breeder's husband totally had a fit about it and I felt so bad for them that I just rambled off a list of girl names...Abby, Gracie, Sophie, etc. and when I got to Bella they said "that's it! We like Bella. That would make us happy." So I named her Bella. LOL.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> It is a Korean invasion...that's why I need to jump ship and switch teams. LOL! I also had friends from many different cultures growing up though most of my closet friends were half like me...half Chinese, half Korean, half Japanese, half-etc. Definitely a mixed bag! Truly one of the greatest experiences of my life to have friends from some many cultures. My DH is Mexican, Spanish and Italian so our kids are really "mutts" as my other half is Irish. Bella is the only purebred in our home!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I agree, Minji is a beautiful name. Before I named Bella well, Bella, I was actually going to name her Chloe Cupcake (kind of a joke at our house) and call her Cupcake but the breeder's husband totally had a fit about it and I felt so bad for them that I just rambled off a list of girl names...Abby, Gracie, Sophie, etc. and when I got to Bella they said "that's it! We like Bella. That would make us happy." So I named her Bella. LOL.


 
I said "closet friends" HA HA HA!!! I meant closest!!!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Minji! If I get a second, a while from now, I think I wil name her that as well...or stay with the "K" trend, who knows. Hana is such a GREAT name, but I'm wierd so I would feel guilty naming one Hana, meaning 1/favorite...Khloee would be like, "Hey! What about me Mommy?!!!" 

Kimi...I love that name as well, sounds fiesty and classy at the same time; which of course she will be. Any of them will be perfect, and I bet as soon as you hold her, you will know which fits her best  Can't wait to see what you choose and pics of her!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> It is a Korean invasion...that's why I need to jump ship and switch teams. LOL! I also had friends from many different cultures growing up though most of my closet friends were half like me...half Chinese, half Korean, half Japanese, half-etc. Definitely a mixed bag! Truly one of the greatest experiences of my life to have friends from some many cultures. My DH is Mexican, Spanish and Italian so our kids are really "mutts" as my other half is Irish. Bella is the only purebred in our home!:HistericalSmiley:
> LOL.


 Bella is a beautiful name too! But my DH hates that teenage vampire movie(the leading actress name is Bella), and wouldnt want to call her Bella to get on his nerves.. LOL afterall, he did pay for the puppy as my pre-birthday present! keke. he officially got out of his doggie house because of that reason.B)



babycake7 said:


> I said "closet friends" HA HA HA!!! I meant closest!!!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Gongjoo said:


> Minji! If I get a second, a while from now, I think I wil name her that as well...or stay with the "K" trend, who knows. Hana is such a GREAT name, but I'm wierd so I would feel guilty naming one Hana, meaning 1/favorite...Khloee would be like, "Hey! What about me Mommy?!!!"
> Kimi...I love that name as well, sounds fiesty and classy at the same time; which of course she will be. Any of them will be perfect, and I bet as soon as you hold her, you will know which fits her best  Can't wait to see what you choose and pics of her!


:thumbsup: yep.. I have so many possible names now, I bet once I hold her in my hands, I will know which name befits her the best. AUGHH waiting battle begines, and one week seems way way too long to wait:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam Italian,should have named Yogi Spaghetti!!!*
*What ever you pick will be great. when you see her you will know.*
*I Named Yogi 10 days later--did the name search-there was so so many. It was between,Luigi =lorenzo or Jax.*
*How The Heck i got Yogi I Still Dont Know.*

*He Got His 2nd Pen Yesterday-Hes Saying Hey-How about some toys Here*******


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Curious_Ein said:


> OOo... Kimi sounds cute! This little girl Maltese definitely seem more sassy, so I am thinking more sassy names... Kimi(short for Kimiko?), or how about cuchi? Argh.. I need that name dictionary. I am on it, tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> Asian invasion!!!:HistericalSmiley: maybe Korean invasion? I am just kidding!!! I have friends from all over the spectrum from A-Z M7 My best friend was indonesian, and my roomates were all American back in college...and I married Chinese dude, so our kids will be half Korean. And the funny thing is we both love SUSHI. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Minji is really really pretty Korean name(actually I was thinking of naming our daughter(if we have daughter) Minji. Once we decide for sure that we wont use that name for our human babies, I will 'seriously' consider that name.. It is such a pretty name!


LOL! I grew up in a very diverse environment so I have friends of all different ethnicities. I married a Chinese guy too! I'm so excited to see more pics when puppy arrives-- Shinemore dogs are so pretty  I think the name will come right when you see her!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Gongjoo said:


> Annyeong haseyo (romanizing Korean is always so hard!) Marisa! I had no idea you were Korean as well, how exciting. I was always way to shy to tell you but I think you are SO talented! Obi's haircuts look so good, he is super handsome! I want to try to groom Khloee myself someday...yikes, fingers crossed!


Annyoung!!! You are so sweet- making me blush . I learned the majority of my Maltese info right from this site! I'm still an amateur Malt mommy compared to some but it's so fun to learn new things. I think you can definitely take the plunge and do a little grooming here and there!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a Korean friend who gave my "Little Girl" her own version of Korean name: "Soo-ni".
What does Soo-Ni means in Korean?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I didn't see this happening but congratulations. Looking forward to seeing the pix of your new baby.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Shinemore babies are so gorgeous. I have noticed that they give them puppy names that are really cute. You may just find that her puppy name suits her perfectly. All that matters is that you are about to be blessed with a wonderful little puppy...where upon we will throw a big party. Congratulations!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Curious_Ein said:


> OOo... Kimi sounds cute! This little girl Maltese definitely seem more sassy, so I am thinking more sassy names... Kimi(short for Kimiko?), or how about cuchi? Argh.. I need that name dictionary. I am on it, tonight!


Y'all are so funny. I am not Asian at all, I am 100% USA southern cracker, so I'll tell you don't name her cuchi! Just trust me on this one. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Y'all are so funny. I am not Asian at all, I am 100% USA southern cracker, so I'll tell you don't name her cuchi! Just trust me on this one. :HistericalSmiley:


Celeta is right!!! In all of the excitement of mutual Asian-ness, I forgot to point out that cuchi would be a highly inappropriate name.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Y'all are so funny. I am not Asian at all, I am 100% USA southern cracker, so I'll tell you don't name her cuchi! Just trust me on this one. :HistericalSmiley:


LOL!!!! ROFL!!! I didn't even catch that one!!! Celeta, I appreciate all 100% of you :-D.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Y'all are so funny. I am not Asian at all, I am 100% USA southern cracker, so I'll tell you don't name her cuchi! Just trust me on this one. :HistericalSmiley:


Celeta, you made me laugh out loud on this one! Yes, please, trust us, don't name your puppy that if you live in the US.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation  I wasn't sure how they got the puppy here and was worried. But I'm glad she will be flying with someone 

I think you should get 2-3 names together and wait until you see her. Waiting that long for a puppy to travel to you - I think when you see her you will *know* her name. Just my thoughts


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi & Lisi are getting excited about the new arrival---wondering if we might be related? Hurry next week!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Y'all are so funny. I am not Asian at all, I am 100% USA southern cracker, so I'll tell you don't name her cuchi! Just trust me on this one. :HistericalSmiley:


I don't get it.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Y'all are so funny. I am not Asian at all, I am 100% USA southern cracker, so I'll tell you don't name her cuchi! Just trust me on this one. :HistericalSmiley:


Cuchi...as in the pronunciation coochie? LOL!!!

I'm so excited for you and Ein and can't wait to see pictures and find out what name you decide on!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I don't get it.


It refers to the female anatomy that usually isn't discussed.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Curious_Ein said:


> Nickee and Tori: LOL its a bit cliche, but I am Korean; and I also go visit my relatives there quite often and still have lots of friends that went back home(Korea) from college that I keep in touch there. The breeder that I am getting puppy from is Korean, and I was able to easily reference her indirectly through people that I knew there, and was actually very easy to be dealt with(we both speak Korean) than some of the breeders in the States. It was very natural choice for me!:blush:
> 
> I did think about traveling to Korea to pick her up in person, but my work schedule is bit crazy until summer and I did not want to wait till then to get Ein's sister.
> 
> The travel is a bit far but the puppy in question will be handled by a professional pet transporter that will be taking care of the puppy's needs. It is also a direct flight(but still 12hours?) to NYC, and I will be flying into NYC from Boston to pick her up at the JFK airport.


 
Wow Now That Great You Were Lucky And I Totaly Understand--I Thought she was going to be in the storage compartment for 12 hours-iam new what do i know. iam going to look into this site.

may you be blessed and all the happiness with new baby. Nickee in Pa*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

TLR said:


> It refers to the female anatomy that usually isn't discussed.


Whaaa? Really? I didn't get it either. Never heard that before.:blink:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Whaaa? Really? I didn't get it either. Never heard that before.:blink:


Really, it southern slag for vagina.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

TLR said:


> Really, it southern slag for vagina.



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

oh man, you guys got me really good this time!! This is what I get for not growing up here in good ol' USA.. man, i still got a miles to learn.
ok, Cuchi is def out !!
:thumbsup:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I don't get it.





Snowbody said:


> Whaaa? Really? I didn't get it either. Never heard that before.:blink:


Y'all are just too classy to have heard of it.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Candice,

After this.... LOL name incident... Maybe run your names by us  

Will make sure you aren't calling your girl a hussy or anything 

Posts totally made me laugh


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Curious_Ein said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> oh man, you guys got me really good this time!! This is what I get for not growing up here in good ol' USA.. man, i still got a miles to learn.
> ok, Cuchi is def out !!
> :thumbsup:


I didn't know either :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

